# If It's Open, Mount Snow Gathering for 11/12?



## Zand (Oct 8, 2007)

*AZ Mount Snow Day: Monday, November 12, 2007*

11/12 is a holiday here in MA for Veterans Day (thanks to the old "if it falls on a Sunday you get Monday off" law). Don't know about the other states. Anyway, anyone up for a little early season Mount Snow that day if they're open by then?


----------



## Greg (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow. Hoping to be open by 11/12? Who knows, right? I've skied Mount Snow as early as November 9 in the past so you never know.

With that said, it would have to be a V-day for me and I've already made the decision to not take any in November and not as many in December this season and save them more for mid-winter conditions. Now once I start reading TRs and stuff, I'll probably pretty get antsy...


----------



## reefer (Oct 9, 2007)

It would have to snow there 11/11 - 11/12 for me to go. Greg said it all, have to work ........plus for me vacation days are POWDER days......especially before January.
If it is opening day - I would be inclined to take the day off however!


----------



## YardSaleDad (Oct 9, 2007)

That's the day after the storm.


----------



## KingM (Oct 9, 2007)

Very optimistic. If they get a November 12 opening, we might be in for a great season.

I'll be in the Sahara Desert on the 12th (really), so skiing might be far from my mind at that moment.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 9, 2007)

I'd be interested.


----------



## tree_skier (Oct 10, 2007)

I might be available.  Also although not blaring it they do plan on opening as soon as possible.


----------



## Zand (Oct 24, 2007)

Mount Snow surely seems confident that... from thier website... "1.)Mount Snow will be open by November 12."

I can't believe I might actually be skiing in 19 days.


----------



## Greg (Oct 24, 2007)

As much as I'd rather sit tight a bit and save a vacation day, I might actually be into this...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 24, 2007)

Greg said:


> As much as I'd rather sit tight a bit and save a vacation day, I might actually be into this...


Your caving already :razz:


----------



## Greg (Oct 24, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> Your caving already :razz:



Most definitely.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 24, 2007)

Hmmmmm.....

:idea:


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 24, 2007)

It's a holiday. Maybe. Depends on ticket price I guess.


----------



## roark (Oct 24, 2007)

If it's open, I'm in. Have not yet recieved my pass so maybe I'll have an excuse to pick it up.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 24, 2007)

roark said:


> If it's open, I'm in. Have not yet recieved my pass so maybe I'll have an excuse to pick it up.



Got mine last week.  You may want to give a call.


----------



## Greg (Oct 26, 2007)

So....what you're all saying is, we'll be skiing in 16 days?  If Chute or some other North Face run is part of the terrain offering, I would give this serious consideration. If it's just Canyon/Standard, I'll probably pass.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 26, 2007)

Greg said:


> So....what you're all saying is, we'll be skiing in 16 days?  If Chute or some other North Face run is part of the terrain offering, I would give this serious consideration. If it's just Canyon/Standard, I'll probably pass.


I would agree with this...something on the NF has to be open.


----------



## Greg (Oct 26, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> I would agree with this...something on the NF has to be open.



Considering it?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 26, 2007)

Greg said:


> Considering it?



If its open before K then yep. But Nf has to be open.


----------



## Greg (Oct 29, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> If its open before K then yep. But Nf has to be open.



Sweet! I'll bring your 1080s.

Seriously, if they get a run open on TNF, I'll likely be into this. Probably won't be able to click in until 10 am or so though.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 29, 2007)

If my work schedule doesn't change, I can do the 12th.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 29, 2007)

This may actually work out... I can almost smell my first turns already...


----------



## andyzee (Oct 29, 2007)

bvibert said:


> This may actually work out... I can almost smell my first turns already...


 
First time I met you was last year at the start of the season at Mt Snow. Guess we're off to another bad start


----------



## YardSaleDad (Oct 29, 2007)

bvibert said:


> This may actually work out... I can almost smell my first turns already...



That storm is just over the horizon now.  


Do a little dance...


----------



## bvibert (Oct 29, 2007)

andyzee said:


> First time I met you was last year at the start of the season at Mt Snow. Guess we're off to another bad start



You better put that wink at the end of a statement like that! :smash:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 29, 2007)

YardSaleDad said:


> That storm is just over the horizon now.
> 
> 
> Do a little dance...



Dancing has commenced!



The people I work with are looking at me kinda funny though...

Idiot warm weather dopes.... :roll:


----------



## andyzee (Oct 29, 2007)

bvibert said:


> You better put that wink at the end of a statement like that! :smash:


 
Sorry, no time for sparring right now, busy tuning skis


----------



## Greg (Nov 1, 2007)

Ahem: http://www.mountsnow.com/snowreport.html



			
				Luke said:
			
		

> We sure had fun in the jib park on Launch Pad. Now it's time to build up our base and get some trails open. *Starting Thursday evening, temps look like they will hang out in the 20s every night through next week*. My spies in Mountain Operations have informed me that Macho Snowmakerman Randy Barrows is itching to get the new fan guns humming *on our Canyon/Standard route. River Run will get a whitening treatment so guests can get to the North Face, where they can take the lift back to the summit.* And coming straight from the Peak Resorts owner himself, there are plans to start blowing on our new Vermontster park as early as possible.
> 
> Last Wednesday I made a prediction that *we'd be open by November 12. If this weather forecast holds, I'll be seeing you then.*



If that stuff in bold *+ Chute* comes to pass, I'll be there.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 1, 2007)

I might be in for this if there is still no natural snow anywhere + chute is open.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 2, 2007)

Greg said:


> Ahem: http://www.mountsnow.com/snowreport.html
> 
> 
> 
> If that stuff in bold *+ Chute* comes to pass, I'll be there.


I would have to agree with you......I need to get out.


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah, in CT we actually get negative holidays where we have to come in 6 days out of the week and not get paid for it. I hate it. My father in law works for Westfield State College and gets flipping bunker hill day off.

I'd do it if it weren't a dreaded work day


----------



## Greg (Nov 4, 2007)

Right now things look very promising starting Tuesday night:



> Tuesday Night: A chance of snow showers, mainly after midnight. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 26. West wind between 8 and 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 30%.
> 
> Wednesday: A chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 35. Chance of precipitation is 30%.
> 
> ...



I might actually be skiing in a bit over a week!


----------



## madskier6 (Nov 4, 2007)

If I can sneak away that Monday, I'll be at Mt. Snow.  I need to start my season soon.  The jones is real bad!!


----------



## andyzee (Nov 4, 2007)

Looking more promising for Monday, can't wait!


----------



## roark (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm probably out, especially if they're open on the weekend. Got to save the time off for later.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Im down for monday....


----------



## Greg (Nov 5, 2007)

powhunter said:


> Im down for monday....



I'm ready to break out the Cabrawlers for day one. How'd you make out with your mount?


----------



## powhunter (Nov 5, 2007)

got em back the other day....but i was pissed cause they mounted em with the "lifter plates"...after I told them how i wanted them done..but wtf...its only like a 1/8th inch lift..yea hopefully well have some decent snow on mon..
steve


----------



## JimG. (Nov 5, 2007)

I'll be there on the 12th too.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 5, 2007)

Lets Start a List of who is going:
ALLSKIING
Greg
Bvibert
Jim
Andyzee
Powhunter
awf170
Zand
Who did I miss.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 5, 2007)

maybe.....


----------



## Zand (Nov 5, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> Lets Start a List of who is going:
> ALLSKIING
> Greg
> Bvibert
> ...



How about yours truly, the topic starter?


----------



## YardSaleDad (Nov 5, 2007)

Keep Dancing people if you want that arctic air to dip down with the Low on Saturday.


----------



## reefer (Nov 5, 2007)

*Will snow Saturday*

Since I will be skiing this w/e, it will surely snow. That's just the way it works with me...............


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 5, 2007)

Zand said:


> How about yours truly, the topic starter?


My bad..I don't how I did that.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 5, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> maybe.....


 

Watchu mean maybe!:smash:


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 5, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Watchu mean maybe!:smash:



Well wifey said OK.  Just have to check with the boss.  I had to submit my vaca days for Nov/Dec a week ago.  I just need to ask if I can make a little swap.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 5, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Well wifey said OK. Just have to check with the boss. I had to submit my vaca days for Nov/Dec a week ago. I just need to ask if I can make a little swap.


 

I'll bring the blueberries, we'll redo last season :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 5, 2007)

andyzee said:


> I'll bring the blueberries, we'll redo last season :lol:



:lol:


----------



## Greg (Nov 5, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> Lets Start a List of who is going:
> ALLSKIING
> Greg
> Bvibert
> ...



Again, I'm contingent on Chute being open. Canyon/Standard, River Run and Chute would make for an impressive early season offering.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 5, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> Lets Start a List of who is going:
> ALLSKIING
> Greg
> Bvibert
> ...


 

Mrs. Zee


----------



## JimG. (Nov 6, 2007)

Greg said:


> Again, I'm contingent on Chute being open. Canyon/Standard, River Run and Chute would make for an impressive early season offering.



Terrain snob.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 6, 2007)

Greg said:


> Again, I'm contingent on Chute being open. Canyon/Standard, River Run and Chute would make for an impressive early season offering.


Do we have anymore info on this??


----------



## Greg (Nov 6, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Terrain snob.



I know. I know. I would be burning a V-Day though so I need to be a bit selective. In all honesty, if everyone in ALLSKIING's list commit, I'll probably go anyway for the camaraderie and to see if I actually still remember how to ski... 



ALLSKIING said:


> Do we have anymore info on this??



Too early to tell, I'm sure, but they'll have good weather for a lot of snowmaking this week.

I sent Chris, et al. a PM with a suggestion to offer some interesting terrain for advanced skiers. Any guesses?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 6, 2007)

I said before that something on the NF has to be open to go...but.....am now thinking of going Sun and Mon regardless of what is open. I just really need to start my season NOW!!
I think ASC opened Chute on the first day every year.


----------



## Greg (Nov 6, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> I said before that something on the NF has to be open to go...but.....am now thinking of going Sun and Mon regardless of what is open. I just really need to start my season NOW!!
> I think ASC opened Chute on the first day every year.



Well, they are planning to spin fans on Upper Canyon, Canyon, Standard, Launch Pad, Long John, Nugget and the new Vermontster terrain park. The snow report alludes to the possibility of River Run and maybe Snowdance if conditions allow. That's a lot of snow to blow before the weekend so it's my guess TNF is out.

If so, here's a thought. How about seeding some bumps on Snowdance (plenty wide to let intermediates avoid them) or maybe even Standard. Nothing crazy - say 500 vertical feet of two or three lines. That would get me there in a heartbeat!  Those fans could lay a base and then topcoat a few strings of bumps in no time. I would imagine a lot of effort is going into the park - so how about something for us bumpers?



I know. I'm nuts. So much so that I Emailed this idea to Tim Boyd himself... :lol:


----------



## JimG. (Nov 6, 2007)

Greg said:


> Well, they are planning to spin fans on Upper Canyon, Canyon, Standard, Launch Pad, Long John, Nugget and the new Vermontster terrain park. The snow report alludes to the possibility of River Run and maybe Snowdance if conditions allow. That's a lot of snow to blow before the weekend so it's my guess TNF is out.
> 
> If so, here's a thought. How about seeding some bumps on Snowdance (plenty wide to let intermediates avoid them) or maybe even Standard. Nothing crazy - say 500 vertical feet of two or three lines. That would get me there in a heartbeat!  Those fans could lay a base and then topcoat a few strings of bumps in no time. I would imagine a lot of effort is going into the park - so how about something for us bumpers?
> 
> ...



You know, it's pretty easy to set up a decent bump line with enough ski poles.


----------



## Greg (Nov 6, 2007)

JimG. said:


> You know, it's pretty easy to set up a decent bump line with enough ski poles.



Okay. You're on.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 6, 2007)

Pretty easy bait to take.

And it is pretty easy to set up a line.


----------



## Greg (Nov 6, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Pretty easy bait to take.
> 
> And it is pretty easy to set up a line.



You will be our terrain chief then. Just tell us dummies what to do. 

Unless Tim runs with my idea. He seems like that type of guy (I know, but a guy can dream, right?)


----------



## bvibert (Nov 6, 2007)

Greg said:


> Unless Tim runs with my idea. He seems like that type of guy (I know, but a guy can dream, right?)



You do realize that you're nuts, right?

Let us know what you get for a response...


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 6, 2007)

bvibert said:


> You do realize that you're nuts, right?
> 
> Let us know what you get for a response...



Gotta love the enthusiasm!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 6, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Gotta love the enthusiasm!



Absolutely.  Lets me know I'm not the only insane guy around here.


----------



## Greg (Nov 6, 2007)

You will all thank make as we rock the piles on Monday...


----------



## powhunter (Nov 6, 2007)

JimG. said:


> You know, it's pretty easy to set up a decent bump line with enough ski poles.



Thats an idea....unless greg can convince them to blow the %$#@ outta beartrap! :razz:


----------



## Greg (Nov 6, 2007)

Tim Boyd is indeed a stand up guy. He actually entertained my whacky Email suggestion with a reply. Temps are marginal this week so the goal is to simply be able open. Obviously, their water supply is still limited so they can't go full out with the fans. He did say the idea is "interesting." :lol: which may actually mean "that Greg guy from AZ is a total nutcase." 

Anyway, the goal is to get three detaches (or at least 2) online with a terrain park at Carinthia. That's a pretty lofty goal. Think cold everybody.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 6, 2007)

Greg said:


> Tim Boyd is indeed a stand up guy. He actually entertained my whacky Email suggestion with a reply. Temps are marginal this week so the goal is to simply be able open. Obviously, their water supply is still limited so they can't go full out with the fans. He did say the idea is "interesting." :lol: which may actually mean "that Greg guy from AZ is a total nutcase."
> 
> Anyway, the goal is to get three detaches (or at least 2) online with a terrain park at Carinthia. That's a pretty lofty goal. Think cold everybody.



The NF looks out...:sad:


----------



## Greg (Nov 6, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> The NF looks out...:sad:



By Monday? I would say so, yes.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 6, 2007)

Greg said:


> By Monday? I would say so, yes.



I will still be going.


----------



## Greg (Nov 6, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> I will still be going.



I'm still going to plan on it as well. The weekend reports will decide it for me.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 6, 2007)

Any ideas on pricing for Monday?


----------



## Greg (Nov 6, 2007)

awf170 said:


> Any ideas on pricing for Monday?



Not that it means anything, but they were $39 in late November last year:

http://web.archive.org/web/20061129015915/www.mountsnow.com/snowreport.html

No telling what the new ownership will charge.


----------



## reefer (Nov 6, 2007)

Someone should try to set up an AZ group rate. Where's Chris L. when you need him? The "Value" season group rates (untill 12/22) are incredible for, $39 w/e, $32.00 midweek! If you were members of the Worcesterskiclub we always get group rates on up to four tickets per day just by showing them our club card!
I would tend to agree that this w/e it will be $39.00 max for any tickets. But you never know.............i'll be up there Saturday or Sunday and try to relay the information.

P.S. You guys are killing me with this gathering at my home hill on a day I have to work........................


----------



## Zand (Nov 6, 2007)

From the looks of things, It's gonna be Canyon, Standard, Long John, Vermonster, Nugget, and possibly River Run. Sounds pretty good to me even without Chute.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 6, 2007)

What the heck, nice warm up for the season. If it's worthwhile, I may even stop at Bellyeare on Sunday.


----------



## Greg (Nov 6, 2007)

reefer said:


> P.S. You guys are killing me with this gathering at my home hill on a day I have to work........................



There's only one way to deal with that you know.....

Cough. Cough.

Seriously, I think I've gone from a strong maybe for Monday to almost definite.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 6, 2007)

andyzee said:


> What the heck, nice warm up for the season. If it's worthwhile, I may even stop at Bellyeare on Sunday.



Have you heard that Belleayre may be open on Sunday?


----------



## Greg (Nov 6, 2007)

If Monday is a go, be prepared for the first of many mad steezy AZ vids.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 6, 2007)

Greg said:


> If Monday is a go, be prepared for the first of many mad steezy AZ vids.



Wow...I really may have to call in sick as well Monday and stay at MS an extra day...if they open..:dunce:


----------



## Greg (Nov 6, 2007)

Last year's and my first effort ever at a ski vid which explains the lameness of it:


----------



## andyzee (Nov 6, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Have you heard that Belleayre may be open on Sunday?


 
They say, weather permitting, 11/10. After this weekend, it's on!


----------



## 2knees (Nov 6, 2007)

i'm in.  wtf right?  i havent called in sick in like 6 months.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 6, 2007)

2knees said:


> i'm in.  wtf right?  i havent called in sick in like 6 months.





or break out that stealth...clark kent manuever!:smile:


----------



## 2knees (Nov 6, 2007)

powhunter said:


> or break out that stealth...clark kent manuever!:smile:




oh hell yeah, clark will be in full effect for this one.


----------



## severine (Nov 6, 2007)

Wish I could call in sick for my day job to go with you guys. 

Seriously though... not sure if I want my first time on skis in nearly 2 years to be around all this talent.   I need a warm up before I see all of you...


----------



## Zand (Nov 6, 2007)

Greg said:


> Last year's and my first effort ever at a ski vid which explains the lameness of it:



That video just gave me the biggest feeling of mpatience all summer... I can't wait 5 days to hit that... haha. Maybe you can catch some of my sure-to-be-graceful first runs on camera for the world to see. Haha. Seems like yesterday that I was just there blasting in the early-April powder yet it seems so long ago.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 6, 2007)

I still can't get over how many turns and how small radius the turns you guys make are...I like carving edge to edge or straight running..different strokes for different folks..are any of the 11/12 people going to be up this weekend???


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 7, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I still can't get over how many turns and how small radius the turns you guys make are...I like carving edge to edge or straight running..different strokes for different folks..are any of the 11/12 people going to be up this weekend???



All those small radius turns really cut into ones vert stats.  Its best you avoid them.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 7, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> All those small radius turns really cut into ones vert stats.  Its best you avoid them.




Haha..I especially get a kick out of Greg....he makes more turns in a run than I make in a day...lol


----------



## Marc (Nov 7, 2007)

2knees said:


> i'm in.  wtf right?  i havent called in sick in like 6 months.



Ok, if Pat's going and Austin's considering it... I might consider it.



Feck you peer pressure.


----------



## Greg (Nov 7, 2007)

2knees said:


> i'm in.  wtf right?  i havent called in sick in like 6 months.



Yeah, probably not since the Killington 420, right?



powhunter said:


> or break out that stealth...clark kent manuever!:smile:





2knees said:


> oh hell yeah, clark will be in full effect for this one.



I love it! 2knees is the master of the Clark Kent Stealth maneuver.



GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Haha..I especially get a kick out of Greg....he makes more turns in a run than I make in a day...lol



Think I make a lot of turns? Check out 2knees:



I can't wait to break out the Cabrawlers Monday. I might be able to sqweak in a few more turns per run.



Marc said:


> Ok, if Pat's going and Austin's considering it... I might consider it.



So the fact that the rest of us were going wasn't good enough? :argue:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 7, 2007)

Greg said:


> So the fact that the rest of us were going wasn't good enough? :argue:



No kidding!  Screw you Marc, you better not show up now... :roll:


----------



## Greg (Nov 7, 2007)

Is it bad mojo to start discussing a meeting place/time? I propose the top of the Canyon Quad at 10:30 am. I doubt I'll be clicking in much before 10 am.


----------



## Marc (Nov 7, 2007)

Greg said:


> Yeah, probably not since the Killington 420, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





bvibert said:


> No kidding!  Screw you Marc, you better not show up now... :roll:



Well I did actually want to see what kind of reaction I'd get from that comment.

Hehehehe... Hook.  Line.  Sinker.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 7, 2007)

Marc said:


> Well I did actually want to see what kind of reaction I'd get from that comment.
> 
> Hehehehe... Hook.  Line.  Sinker.




My reaction was: "Oh no, now will have to listen to him bitchin about cost"


----------



## Greg (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey Andy - I swiped this pic from your site:







That cliff is at the top of the Canyon quad, right? That would make a good meeting place.


----------



## Marc (Nov 7, 2007)

Greg said:


> Hey Andy - I swiped this pic from your site:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is correct.  BTW, is there any word on how much tickets will be?


----------



## Greg (Nov 7, 2007)

Marc said:


> That is correct.  BTW, is there any word on how much tickets will be?



We discussed this earlier in this thread. Last year around this time they were $39. I would imagine in that ball park.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 7, 2007)

Marc said:


> That is correct.  BTW, is there any word on how much tickets will be?



Here come the tears.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 7, 2007)

so 10:30 top of the canyon quad.


----------



## Marc (Nov 7, 2007)

What, you expected me to actually read the rest of this thread?


----------



## 2knees (Nov 7, 2007)

Marc, did you get a killington pass again this year?


----------



## Greg (Nov 7, 2007)

Marc said:


> What, you expected me to actually read the rest of this thread?



Yes. End to end. There will be a quiz when you're done.


----------



## Greg (Nov 7, 2007)

powhunter said:


> Thats an idea....unless greg can convince them to blow the %$#@ outta beartrap! :razz:



You joke, but Beartrap would make for a great early season bump run. They're running the quad on Carinthia and I believe it's only a short walk up to Beartrap which is serviced by its own lift...


----------



## Marc (Nov 7, 2007)

2knees said:


> Marc, did you get a killington pass again this year?



Unfortunately, no.  Too pricey.  I will probably end up either touring or at MRG or Jay a lot this year.



Greg said:


> Yes. End to end. There will be a quiz when you're done.



Fack.  I will be hindered by the fact that I am unable to read, probably.


----------



## Greg (Nov 7, 2007)

So far we have:

Zand
ALLSKIING
Greg
bvibert
JimG.
andyzee & Vee
powhunter
awf170
2knees
Marc

Grassi21 (maybe)​
You two kids are the only ones I haven't skied with yet. Should be a fun time.


----------



## skibum9995 (Nov 7, 2007)

Looks like I might be able to make this. I'd love to get some turns this weekend but might have to work. I'll find out my schedule when I go in later this afternoon.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 7, 2007)

This is going to turn into quite the party.  I'm going to try and be up there for around 9:00 or so.


----------



## MichaelJ (Nov 7, 2007)

Hmm ... I had a *blast* last year. Monday would have to be a vacation day for me, though, and Saturday I'm hiking Haystack in the Daks which is a 17.5 mile day and 3750' of vertical, so I might be a little wobbly after that. Hmm...... maybe ... maybe ...

Hmm...


----------



## roark (Nov 7, 2007)

Alright darnit, if I can get work off I'm in.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 7, 2007)

MichaelJ said:


> Hmm ... I had a *blast* last year. Monday would have to be a vacation day for me, though, and Saturday I'm hiking Haystack in the Daks which is a 17.5 mile day and 3750' of vertical, so I might be a little wobbly after that. Hmm...... maybe ... maybe ...
> 
> Hmm...



Do Giant or Big Slide and call it a day.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 7, 2007)

roark said:


> Alright darnit, if I can get work off I'm in.



Now you're talking!


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 7, 2007)

Greg said:


> So far we have:
> 
> Zand
> ALLSKIING
> ...




Fixed that post for ya...

I can't believe I will be starting my season in less than a week.  Not only that, it will be first time skiing in the month of November!


----------



## Greg (Nov 7, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Fixed that post for ya...
> 
> I can't believe I will be starting my season in less than a week.  Not only that, it will be first time skiing in the month of November!



Sweet! Here's to a November to remember!

:beer:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 7, 2007)

I know Greg can't make it until a little later, but what time are the rest of you planning on getting there?  Some of us could do a 9:30 meeting so that we can get some peaceful runs in together before being inundated with complaints about the lack of moguls.  Hell maybe we could even start to seed or own lines like Jim suggested so Greg will be happy when he finally gets there...


----------



## Greg (Nov 7, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I know Greg can't make it until a little later, but what time are the rest of you planning on getting there?  Some of us could do a 9:30 meeting so that we can get some peaceful runs in together before being inundated with complaints about the lack of moguls.  Hell maybe we could even start to seed or own lines like Jim suggested so Greg will be happy when he finally gets there...



Sheesh. You're one ornery guy today, huh? You do need to ski.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 7, 2007)

Greg said:


> Sheesh. You're one ornery guy today, huh? You do need to ski.



You know it!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 7, 2007)

Are any of you guys who are skiing Mount Snow on Monday skiing there on Saturday and Sunday as well?  There's no official word as to if they're opening on Saturday but it seems like a good chance for fresh cord at 8:00AM on Saturday...

As for starting at 10:00AM...lol..shame shame..except Greg doesn't like high speed fresh cord..lol


----------



## Greg (Nov 7, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> As for starting at 10:00AM...lol..shame shame..except Greg doesn't like high speed fresh cord..lol



No...I have to be a responsible parent. I'll happily eat up the chopped up LSGR on the trail sides, thanks.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 7, 2007)

I will be getting there around 8:30...


----------



## roark (Nov 7, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Are any of you guys who are skiing Mount Snow on Monday skiing there on Saturday and Sunday as well? There's no official word as to if they're opening on Saturday but it seems like a good chance for fresh cord at 8:00AM on Saturday...
> 
> As for starting at 10:00AM...lol..shame shame..except Greg doesn't like high speed fresh cord..lol


I'll probably be there Sunday. Still haven't gotten the pass in the mail so I might have to get a new pic or something.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 7, 2007)

Greg said:


> No...I have to be a responsible parent. I'll happily eat up the chopped up LSGR on the trail sides, thanks.



Loose Granuler...haha..I call that stuff Mad Sweet and Low..sugar snow..My skis have the factory Rossi tune..not the really sharp tune that AtomicSkier from PASR does for me so I might be milking the sides as well...I hope it gets above freezing during the day to soften the snow up..


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 7, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> .I hope it gets above freezing during the day to soften the snow up..



NO.....Not this time of year...Stay cold so they can pump out the snow!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 7, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> NO.....Not this time of year...Stay cold so they can pump out the snow!!



Boo..let them blow at night..and let it be warm and quiet during the day.


----------



## Greg (Nov 7, 2007)

Have to agree with Dave on this one. You gotta take one for the team this time of year. Skiing under the guns can be fun until you get that wet splat! of snowmaking...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 7, 2007)

Greg said:


> Have to agree with Dave on this one. You gotta take one for the team this time of year. Skiing under the guns can be fun until you get that wet splat! of snowmaking...



x3


----------



## awf170 (Nov 7, 2007)

Do it Marc!   You know you want to come.  Though if we still ski Sunday, Sunday River would probably be a way easier option.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 7, 2007)

It's going to be frigid this weekend...I might have to wear my ear-muffs and legwarmers..


----------



## Greg (Nov 8, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It's going to be frigid this weekend...I might have to wear my ear-muffs and legwarmers..



The weather on Sunday and Monday is looking great so far with highs near 40 and sunny skies. Lows at night in the teens. Sweet!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 8, 2007)

Greg said:


> The weather on Sunday and Monday is looking great so far with highs near 40 and sunny skies. Lows at night in the teens. Sweet!



Looks like it might be a bit nip first thing in the morning, but should be nice as the day goes on!   Should have plenty of opportunity to blow snow between now and then.  If you trust forecasts that far out...


----------



## Zand (Nov 8, 2007)

GREG! They started blowing on Chute!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 8, 2007)

Zand said:


> GREG! They started blowing on Chute!



How do you know this?


----------



## Zand (Nov 8, 2007)

Snow report.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 8, 2007)

Zand said:


> Snow report.


Nice.....Hope they open it for monday!!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 8, 2007)

Zand said:


> GREG! They started blowing on Chute!



Dude... Sweet! 8)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2007)

I can't believe Mount Snow hasn't announced whether or not they're opening Saturday at 8:00AM yet..they keep saying Don't be Surprised..??? Anybody have the word??


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 8, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I can't believe Mount Snow hasn't announced whether or not they're opening Saturday at 8:00AM yet..they keep saying Don't be Surprised..??? Anybody have the word??



I would say its a go.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> I would say its a go.



Me and my buddy from PASR are leaving at 2:00PM tomorrow and staying in Bennington..I picked up my new freshly waxed skis today all mounted up from the shop and I'm ready to go..I'll be skiing most of the day Saturday and probably till around lunchtime Sunday..Holla


----------



## skibum9995 (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm in. I'll be there at 8:30 or so Monday morning.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm probably in... You guys want to meet somewhere? 10am around the Summit Triple?

Anyway, here's to a good opening. I think they just don't want to give the official word and then not follow through, but I can't see them not opening given the temps up there tonight and tomorrow.

I am in my 20's, I wear a green/black North Face jacket, Volkl 724 skis and new white/blue Nordica boots. Say hi!


----------



## Zand (Nov 8, 2007)

I agree with the top of the Summit Triple. Greg said top of the Canyon Quad, but that will probably be packed considering that'll be the only trail open on that side. Summit Triple will be easy... right next to the Summit Quad for everyone to just ski over to.

How about more like 10:30 or 11 just in case some are late? Or a second meeting time?


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 8, 2007)

I meant the bottom of the Triple, but it doesn't matter to me! Time either...


----------



## andyzee (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm in Monday and maybe there Sunday:







Probably black or green jacket, but same pretty face. :lol:


----------



## Vortex (Nov 9, 2007)

Have fun gang. glad to see Andy Zee will be out..


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2007)

*It's ON!*



Newpylong said:


> I'm probably in... You guys want to meet somewhere? 10am around the Summit Triple?





Zand said:


> I agree with the top of the Summit Triple. Greg said top of the Canyon Quad, but that will probably be packed considering that'll be the only trail open on that side. Summit Triple will be easy... right next to the Summit Quad for everyone to just ski over to.
> 
> How about more like 10:30 or 11 just in case some are late? Or a second meeting time?



They're opening tomorrow for sure so let's pin this down for Monday. I think the top of the Canyon Quad by the cliff is really the best spot. It only take a few minutes to get up there and the cliff is hard to miss:






I doubt it will be so crowded that we'll all miss each other. I really don't have that much of a preference though so if you guys think by the Summit Local (base of the summit triple) is best, we'll do that. Let's do one meet-up time at 10:30 am. I think I'm one of the ones getting there later so if I miss the group, I'll find you. I know more than half the group plus I can call one of you. Here's the list so far:

Zand
ALLSKIING
Greg
bvibert
JimG.
andyzee & Vee
powhunter
awf170
2knees
Marc
Grassi21
skibum9995
Newpylong

roark?
MichaelJ?
GrilledSteezeSandwich?​
Everyone confirm. *I'm IN!!!!*


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> I'm in.



Looks like it's just me and you, Chris! The forecast looks awesome between now and then:



> Today: Mostly cloudy, with a high near 37. East wind around 7 mph.
> 
> Tonight: Cloudy, with a low around 24. East wind between 6 and 11 mph.
> 
> ...



Hoping for Chute and River Run as well given those temps.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 9, 2007)

I'll be there Saturday and Sunday..not Monday


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'll be there Saturday and Sunday..not Monday



Bummer. Oh well, your loss - Monday will certainly be the best of the three. 

Have fun and keep us updated; although we'll probably all already be there by the time you post a TR.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 9, 2007)

Greg said:


> Bummer. Oh well, your loss - Monday will certainly be the best of the three.
> 
> Have fun and keep us updated; although we'll probably all already be there by the time you post a TR.



Steezy promised a TR Sunday night when he gets back....


----------



## bvibert (Nov 9, 2007)

*I'm in!!!*

10:30 at the top of chute, got it!


----------



## 2knees (Nov 9, 2007)

Greg said:


> *I'm IN!!!!*




yes in.  just confirm the where and when.


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2007)

*Meeting Place/time*



bvibert said:


> *I'm in!!!*
> 
> 10:30 at the top of chute, got it!



Chute? Okay - I'm going to make an executive decision here because there are a lot of different meeting spots being thrown around.

We will meet at the *base of the Summit Local* (summit triple which will not be turning) at *10:30 am* on Monday morning. From there we can head over to the summit quad.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 9, 2007)

Greg said:


> Bummer. Oh well, your loss - Monday will certainly be the best of the three.
> 
> Have fun and keep us updated; although we'll probably all already be there by the time you post a TR.



Well my buddy whose coming with me has an Iphone so maybe I'll post a trip report from up there...if not..I'll post a TR Sunday night when I get back..

I get out of work at noon and I'm picking my buddy up at 2:00PM...I really hope to make it through NJ before the heavy rush hour traffic starts..and then we're staying in Bennington.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 9, 2007)

Greg said:


> Chute? Okay - I'm going to make an executive decision here because there are a lot of different meeting spots being thrown around.
> 
> We will meet at the *base of the Summit Local* (summit triple which will not be turning) at *10:30 am* on Monday morning. From there we can head over to the summit quad.



SO 9:30 at the base of the challenger triple.  Got it.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm in... see you guys at 10:30!!!


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2007)

2knees said:


> SO 9:30 at the base of the challenger triple.  Got it.



No no no. 8:45 on top of Beartrap. Bring your rock skis.


----------



## skibum9995 (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm in. Can't wait. I'll be tuning skis this afternoon.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 9, 2007)

Greg said:


> Bring your rock skis.




unfortunately, i dont have a choice.  i'm stuck with the 193cm volkls.


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2007)

2knees said:


> unfortunately, i dont have a choice.  i'm stuck with the 193cm volkls.



Are the Volants totally dead? Get those Heads mounted up!!!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 9, 2007)

2knees said:


> unfortunately, i dont have a choice.  i'm stuck with the 193cm volkls.



What's your BSL (boot sole length)?


----------



## MichaelJ (Nov 9, 2007)

D'oh. I'm not going to be able to get the day off. I tried, I failed. Have a great time!


----------



## 2knees (Nov 9, 2007)

bvibert said:


> What's your BSL (boot sole length)?



Usually i wear my ski boots to work so i could check, but today i went with regular sneakers.  :smile:

Actually, all b.s. aside, i'm sorta looking forward to getting back on the longer boards.  I dont think there will be any bumps to run so it'll be fun to let these go for a day.


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2007)

2knees said:


> Actually, all b.s. aside, i'm sorta looking forward to getting back on the longer boards.  I dont think there will be any bumps to run so it'll be fun to let these go for a day.



You gotta dig up your neon romper suit to compliment the boards... :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm in for Monday and may be there Sunday as well. If I'm not at Snow, may be hiking Killington.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 9, 2007)

without reading throught he whole thread, any chance that we could get some kind of group rate? $49 for the limited terrain seems a bit high.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 9, 2007)

2knees said:


> Usually i wear my ski boots to work so i could check, but today i went with regular sneakers.  :smile:
> 
> Actually, all b.s. aside, i'm sorta looking forward to getting back on the longer boards.  I dont think there will be any bumps to run so it'll be fun to let these go for a day.



Well, I know my BSL without looking.  Of course I have looked recently. 

If you wanna use the long boards, then by all means do so.. 

Let it be known that I will be expecting at least one good  from you on Monday...


----------



## 2knees (Nov 9, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Let it be known that I will be expecting at least one good  from you on Monday...



ok but just make sure you have an ambulance waiting at the bottom of the hill.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 9, 2007)

andyzee said:


> without reading throught he whole thread, any chance that we could get some kind of group rate? $49 for the limited terrain seems a bit high.



$49?!?!?! I'm out then if we can't get a cheaper rate.  I'd assume Marc would be out too with that price.


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 9, 2007)

I just came upon this thread, so I am in by default. Warren has the day off from school, so we plan to be up and skiing by 9am. I plan to leave by around 2pm to spend some time at home monday night for my b-day.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 9, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> I just came upon this thread, so I am in by default. Warren has the day off from school, so we plan to be up and skiing by 9am. I plan to leave by around 2pm to spend some time at home monday night for my b-day.



Cool, we'll see you and Warren there!  Good to see you back on the forums, we were wondering what happened to you...


----------



## roark (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2007)

andyzee said:


> without reading throught he whole thread, any chance that we could get some kind of group rate? $49 for the limited terrain seems a bit high.



Who is going to need a lift ticket? If we can get 10, we can do a group rate. BTW, I think $49 is the weekend rate.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 9, 2007)

Greg said:


> Who is going to need a lift ticket? If we can get 10, we can do a group rate. BTW, I think $49 is the weekend rate.



I'd be in on a group rate.  Does everyone have to be present at the time the tickets are issued?  There are always stragglers.

PS - I guess there will be some early birds also.


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 9, 2007)

I will be needing a ticket, though Warren will be able to get a junior ticket.


----------



## Zand (Nov 9, 2007)

At least 1, possibly 3 or 4 tickets needed here. I'll know for certain tomorrow.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 9, 2007)

2 tix for me


----------



## powhunter (Nov 9, 2007)

Im in...Johnnypoach is too.....we need tix too


----------



## skibum9995 (Nov 9, 2007)

I'll need a ticket.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 9, 2007)

Me thinks we got 10


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 9, 2007)

I will make a stop at the bottom of the Summit Triple tomorrow around 10 am if anyone wants to meet up/say hi...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 9, 2007)

Sounds like there will be at least 10 people looking for tickets.  The question is, do they all need to show up and pay at the same time?


----------



## andyzee (Nov 9, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Sounds like there will be at least 10 people looking for tickets. The question is, do they all need to show up and pay at the same time?


 
Do you really work at a mountain?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 10, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Do you really work at a mountain?



Just putting the question out there.  I'm pretty sure I know the answer... Smart ass.. 

My point is that you'll need to find 10 people who all plan on getting there at the same time..

BTW, Yes, I am employed at a mountain, however I don't get involved in silly details such as these... :roll:


----------



## andyzee (Nov 10, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Just putting the question out there. I'm pretty sure I know the answer... Smart ass..
> 
> My point is that you'll need to find 10 people who all plan on getting there at the same time..
> 
> BTW, Yes, I am employed at a mountain, however I don't get involved in silly details such as these... :roll:


 
It's all good, when we start harrasing each other, you know winter is here 

How's the video coming?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 10, 2007)

andyzee said:


> How's the video coming?



I actually have the movie maker open right now...


----------



## Greg (Nov 10, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Me thinks we got 10



Me thinks you will be the organizer here.

Seriously, we'll need someone to meet the group and make the transaction. I won't be there until 10 am so I can't do it. Any volunteers?

I will call the sales office today and make arrangements once someone volunteers.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm not sure what time I'll make it, I'll try to make opening. How about a roll call as to what time everyonexpects to be there? And then we could determine a place to meet. Greg, do you have an idea as to how much tix are for a group and is 10 the definite min. ?


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 10, 2007)

Hey, can I get in on this party?

I'm most likely going to be there, and would definitely be there if the lift ticket was less than $49.

Scheduled time of arrival is 8:45.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 10, 2007)

Greg said:


> Me thinks you will be the organizer here.
> 
> Seriously, we'll need someone to meet the group and make the transaction. I won't be there until 10 am so I can't do it. Any volunteers?
> 
> I will call the sales office today and make arrangements once someone volunteers.


 
SLACKER!


----------



## andyzee (Nov 10, 2007)

mattchuck2 said:


> Hey, can I get in on this party?
> 
> I'm most likely going to be there, and would definitely be there if the lift ticket was less than $49.
> 
> Scheduled time of arrival is 8:45.


 
For anyone interested in getting in on a group rate, please add your name, time of arrival, and number of tickets you'll require to this list:

mattchuck2 - 8:45, 1 Ticket
Andyzee -    Time will depend on others, 2 tickets.


----------



## Zand (Nov 10, 2007)

I don't think I'll be there till about 9:30 or 10. Hopefully rolling out of here around 7 or 7:30 but last year it took me 3 hours (usually takes 2) so you never know what's gonna happen.

I'll let you know on number of tix tonight.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 10, 2007)

For anyone interested in getting in on a group rate, please add your name, time of arrival, and number of tickets you'll require to this list:

mattchuck2 - 8:45, 1 Ticket
Andyzee - Time will depend on others, 2 tickets.
Zand - 9:30 or 10, # of tix uncertain.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 10, 2007)

andyzee said:


> For anyone interested in getting in on a group rate, please add your name, time of arrival, and number of tickets you'll require to this list:
> 
> mattchuck2 - 8:45, 1 Ticket
> Andyzee - Time will depend on others, 2 tickets.
> Zand - 9:30 or 10, # of tix uncertain.



mattchuck2 - 8:45, 1 Ticket
Andyzee - Time will depend on others, 2 tickets.
Zand - 9:30 or 10, # of tix uncertain.
Grassi - when bvibert decides to get there - 1 ticket


----------



## Zand (Nov 10, 2007)

One question... will the cost per ticket be $39 or less with the grouip rate? I fall under the young adult category which is $39. If it's like 40 or 41 and you need people to buy the tickets I'll just spend the extra 2.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 10, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> mattchuck2 - 8:45, 1 Ticket
> Andyzee - Time will depend on others, 2 tickets.
> Zand - 9:30 or 10, # of tix uncertain.
> Grassi - when bvibert decides to get there - 1 ticket


 
OK folks, keep in mind tha if we don't get 10 people to agree on a time to meet, we're all on our own.


----------



## skibum9995 (Nov 10, 2007)

mattchuck2 - 8:45, 1 Ticket
Andyzee - Time will depend on others, 2 tickets.
Zand - 9:30 or 10, # of tix uncertain.
Grassi - when bvibert decides to get there - 1 ticket
skibum9995 - 8:45, 1 ticket


----------



## Greg (Nov 10, 2007)

andyzee said:


> SLACKER!



Hey! Despite having a pass, I set up the Hunter group rate last year. Someone else's turn...

In any event I tried to reach the Group Sales office, but the rep must not be in today. I left a message and hopefully I'll hear from her over the weekend. If not, I can try to make arrangements from the road on Monday morning. I think the group rate price will be $32.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 10, 2007)

Greg said:


> Hey! Despite having a pass, I set up the Hunter group rate last year. Someone else's turn...
> 
> In any event I tried to reach the Group Sales office, but the rep must not be in today. I left a message and hopefully I'll hear from her over the weekend. If not, I can try to make arrangements from the road on Monday morning. I think the group rate price will be $32.


 
But you're the admin, the man in charge, the man period!


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 10, 2007)

I think that I will be going straight to the slopes with Warren on monday as I would like to get fresh tracks first thing in the morning.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 10, 2007)

andyzee said:


> But you're the admin, the man in charge, the man period!



Hey Andy, how about you sack up and take on the responsibility... :roll:


----------



## andyzee (Nov 10, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Hey Andy, how about you sack up and take on the responsibility... :roll:


 
This would be my attempt at getting people together, if we get the minimum of 10 to agree on a time to meet, then we can get the tix. 



skibum9995 said:


> mattchuck2 - 8:45, 1 Ticket
> Andyzee - Time will depend on others, 2 tickets.
> Zand - 9:30 or 10, # of tix uncertain.
> Grassi - when bvibert decides to get there - 1 ticket
> skibum9995 - 8:45, 1 ticket


 

Damn, why don't you read before you write :roll:

p.s. my video is finished.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 10, 2007)

andyzee said:


> This would be my attempt at getting people together, if we get the minimum of 10 to agree on a time to meet, then we can get the tix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did read that before I posted.  I didn't see you actually commit to being the point man though... :roll:

p.s. from what I understand you didn't actually do any work on your video, aside from shooting it...


----------



## andyzee (Nov 10, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I did read that before I posted. I didn't see you actually commit to being the point man though... :roll:
> 
> p.s. from what I understand you didn't actually do any work on your video, aside from shooting it...


 
You're right, I should be commited.

p.s that called delegating.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 10, 2007)

andyzee said:


> You're right, I should be commited.
> 
> p.s that called delegating.



No argument there..

p.s. I'll have to remember that...


----------



## andyzee (Nov 10, 2007)

Ok, if your not going to step up and organize things, stop derailing my effort.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 10, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Ok, if your not going to step up and organize things, stop derailing my effort.



Roger that, over and out..


----------



## Zand (Nov 10, 2007)

Looks like we're gonna have Chute and River run for Monday. Any of you guys gonna take the shuttle over to Carinthia for a couple runs? I don't be disappointed if I miss it, especially if Chute is open, but if a group goes I might go over.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 10, 2007)

Heading up to K early in the am...See you guys at Snow monday...Can't wait.


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 10, 2007)

Zand said:


> Looks like we're gonna have Chute and River run for Monday. Any of you guys gonna take the shuttle over to Carinthia for a couple runs? I don't be disappointed if I miss it, especially if Chute is open, but if a group goes I might go over.


 

I might be tempted to do this with Warren, but it depends on how satisfied he is with the rest of the mountain.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by skibum9995  
mattchuck2 - 8:45, 1 Ticket
Andyzee - Time will depend on others, 2 tickets.
Zand - 9:30 or 10, # of tix uncertain.
Grassi - when bvibert decides to get there - 1 ticket
skibum9995 - 8:45, 1 ticket
powhunter  8:45  2 tix


----------



## Zand (Nov 10, 2007)

I've made the decision to leave at 7 at the latest... I should be there by 9. What happens if I show up late?


----------



## andyzee (Nov 10, 2007)

Zand said:


> I've made the decision to leave at 7 at the latest... I should be there by 9. What happens if I show up late?


 

Bottom line, I'm not laying out the cash, so we would need money upfront or if you don't make it on time, you need to have someone put up the cash for you. Seeing that most are coming up around 8:45, I would say it would be a good idea to make the cutoff time 9am. I would like to collect cash by 9 and buy the tickets. If as Greg says, the group rate is $32, that's a nice saving.


----------



## Zand (Nov 10, 2007)

It's only $7 difference for me since I can get the young adult rate. 9 is about the earliest I can get there. Now that I think about it it probably will be more like 9:30 when I get there if I don't speed the whole way (which I won't... all I need is a ticket to lose my license the whole winter). So idk what to do here.

I understand that you want the money up front... I just don't want to piss off the group if you guys can't get a group rate if I don't show up on time. I'm not saying that I want someone to wait around to give me a ticket because I don't really care if I pay $32 or $39... but for you guys it's a $17 difference and I don't want to screw you out of it.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 10, 2007)

Count so far:

mattchuck2 - 8:45, 1 Ticket
Andyzee - Time will depend on others, 2 tickets.
Zand - 9:30 or 10, # of tix uncertain.
Grassi - when bvibert decides to get there - 1 ticket
skibum9995 - 8:45, 1 ticket
powhunter 8:45 2 tix


----------



## Zand (Nov 10, 2007)

Zand said:


> It's only $7 difference for me since I can get the young adult rate. 9 is about the earliest I can get there. Now that I think about it it probably will be more like 9:30 when I get there if I don't speed the whole way (which I won't... all I need is a ticket to lose my license the whole winter). So idk what to do here.
> 
> I understand that you want the money up front... I just don't want to piss off the group if you guys can't get a group rate if I don't show up on time. I'm not saying that I want someone to wait around to give me a ticket because I don't really care if I pay $32 or $39... but for you guys it's a $17 difference and I don't want to screw you out of it.



Also, even if you guys meet at 9 will there still be a 10:30 meeting at the Summit Local?


----------



## awf170 (Nov 11, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Count so far:
> 
> mattchuck2 - 8:45, 1 Ticket
> Andyzee - Time will depend on others, 2 tickets.
> ...



Awf170- 8:45, 1 ticket.


BTW: Is anyone driving from eastern mass?  I'm coming from Lowell and wouldn't mind driving if someone would split the gas.


----------



## Greg (Nov 11, 2007)

Haven't heard back yet from Group Sales and don't really expect to until maybe tomorrow morning. That might be too late. I'll call Andy tomorrow morning if I hear back.

See you all tomorrow at 10:30 at the base of the Summit Local triple.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 11, 2007)

Greg said:


> Haven't heard back yet from Group Sales and don't really expect to until maybe tomorrow morning. That might be too late. I'll call Andy tomorrow morning if I hear back.
> 
> See you all tomorrow at 10:30 at the base of the Summit Local triple.


 
Thanks Greg, I'm not familiar with the place, so can you suggest a meeting place for us. I guess the lodge or area where they sell tickets would be best, Do you know which one that would be?
========================================================================================================
For anyone needing tix, add your name to this list, cut off time to be there with money in hand is 9:00 am

mattchuck2 - 8:45, 1 Ticket
Andyzee - Time will depend on others, 2 tickets.
Zand - 9:30 or 10, # of tix uncertain.
Grassi - when bvibert decides to get there - 1 ticket
skibum9995 - 8:45, 1 ticket
powhunter 8:45 2 tix
Awf170- 8:45, 1 ticket.


----------



## Yooper (Nov 11, 2007)

Will look for you guys. Have Yellow Jacket, Mustache that looks like Wizard of Oz


----------



## Greg (Nov 11, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Thanks Greg, I'm not familiar with the place, so can you suggest a meeting place for us. I guess the lodge or area where they sell tickets would be best, Do you know which one that would be?



Meet at the clock tower building right as you enter the joint. Who knows? A group sale purchase may have to be made somewhere else.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 11, 2007)

Greg said:


> Meet at the clock tower building right as you enter the joint. Who knows? A group sale purchase may have to be made somewhere else.


 
Thanks Greg. Sounds good, anyone interested in tix lets meet "at the clock tower building right as you enter the joint" Also, Greg has informed me that he has not yet been able to contact the person taking care of group sales, so may not have answer on this until tomorrow. Chances are that we may not be able to get this, for those that do want to try, add your name to the below list:

================================================== ================================================== ====
For anyone needing tix, add your name to this list, cut off time to be there with money in hand is 9:00 am

mattchuck2 - 8:45, 1 Ticket
Andyzee - Time will depend on others, 2 tickets.
Zand - 9:30 or 10, # of tix uncertain.
Grassi - when bvibert decides to get there - 1 ticket
skibum9995 - 8:45, 1 ticket
powhunter 8:45 2 tix
Awf170- 8:45, 1 ticket.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 11, 2007)

FWIW, meeting people at the clock tower building is a pain in the ass.  You may want to be more specific.  Lessons line up on slope side and tickets are on the other side, so it's always a big cluster-f.  I'm a big fan of the picnic tables by the coffee window....or even the sidewalk side of the perfect turn building.  I won't be showing up, so I'll mind my own business now.


----------



## Zand (Nov 11, 2007)

Probably gonna have to drop out of the group tickets... I don't think I'll be able to make it for 9 unless one of you guys wants to rent me a plane to fly from here to Mt. Snow airport.  So I'll see you guys at 10:30.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 11, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> FWIW, meeting people at the clock tower building is a pain in the ass. You may want to be more specific. Lessons line up on slope side and tickets are on the other side, so it's always a big cluster-f. I'm a big fan of the picnic tables by the coffee window....or even the sidewalk side of the perfect turn building. I won't be showing up, so I'll mind my own business now.


 
Thanks Rich. Let's make it sidewalk side of perfect turn building. For now, we have:

================================================== ================================================== ====
For anyone needing tix, add your name to this list, cut off time to be there with money in hand is 9:00 am. Also, group tix are not guarenteed, Greg is working on contacting someone and probably won't have a definite answer until tomorrow morning.

mattchuck2 - 8:45, 1 Ticket
Andyzee - Time will depend on others, 2 tickets.
Grassi - when bvibert decides to get there - 1 ticket
skibum9995 - 8:45, 1 ticket
powhunter 8:45 2 tix
Awf170- 8:45, 1 ticket.


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 11, 2007)

I'll be leaving home around 6:30am to avoid Hartford traffic. It's only a 116 mile drive, but I would like to be skiing at 9am.

The weather looks to be clouding up during the overnight and into tomorrow, so hopefully there will be limited sunshine early in the morning.

Are we meeting at the summit local at 10:30am or elsewhere?


----------



## Yooper (Nov 11, 2007)

Normally you cannot get Group Sales Rates at the Main Clock Tower Ticket Office or Window. 
Group Sales is located at the Sundance Lodge and open at 8:00 on Week Days I believe. It is located on the left side of the Lodge facing it from the Parking Lot.


----------



## Zand (Nov 11, 2007)

Chute is officially open.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 11, 2007)

Zand said:


> Chute is officially open.




Yaaay!   Now lets just pray they don't groom it.


----------



## Greg (Nov 11, 2007)

awf170 said:


> Yaaay!   Now lets just pray they don't groom it.








*"Chute, 8:12 a.m. I just talked to Heath, Ski Patrol Director, and he said they'll have it open by noon, ungroomed and in its "natural" state."*

Let's hope they leave it alone for tomorrow too!


----------



## awf170 (Nov 11, 2007)

Greg said:


> *"Chute, 8:12 a.m. I just talked to Heath, Ski Patrol Director, and he said they'll have it open by noon, ungroomed and in its "natural" state."*
> 
> Let's hope they leave it alone for tomorrow too!



Wow, that looks awesome.  I never thought I would be saying this, but I'm quite excited about skiing Mt. Snow tomorrow.


----------



## Greg (Nov 11, 2007)

*Good News*

Good news on the group rate! You guys are all set up for $32 each provided you get ten together. Meet up with andyzee at 9 am with cash. He knows what to do. See you guys tomorrow at the base of the summit triple at 10:30!


----------



## mamaspice (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey all....we're psyched that you're coming up tomorrow.  A couple of FYI's: you'll be getting your tickets in the Clocktower, as the group ticket office at Sundance isn't ready yet.  Also, the plan for the North Face is for Chute to be a definite (it opened this afternoon, as you saw) and we're hoping to only groom the bottom where it's a little choppy.  River Run is still a maybe....we won't know until the morning.  Please let me know how your day goes.


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 11, 2007)

My gear is set and loaded in the car, so I'll see you all tomorrow.


----------



## mamaspice (Nov 11, 2007)

andyzee and Greg: pm sent regarding trip Monday.


----------



## Greg (Nov 11, 2007)

mamaspice said:


> Also, the plan for the North Face is for Chute to be a definite (it opened this afternoon, as you saw) and *we're hoping to only groom the bottom where it's a little choppy.*



Awesome! I'm bringing the Cabs along tomorrow!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 11, 2007)

I was going to post this from the snow report:



> be here tomorrow to ski Chute – we’re leaving this black diamond beauty *ungroomed*, in all its whaleback glory, because we know you need some interesting mid-season-like terrain, even if it is only November 11.



...but mamaspice beat me to it.   So psyched for tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Zand (Nov 11, 2007)

Sounds like we'll have plenty of video ops tomorrow. T-17 hours.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 11, 2007)

Zand said:


> Sounds like we'll have plenty of video ops tomorrow. T-17 hours.


 

Sounds like we're having a party!!! MamaSpice(love the name!) and Greg, thanks for setting things up with tix!


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 11, 2007)

So who's bringing my birthday cake?:lol:


----------



## Greg (Nov 11, 2007)

The car is packed and I'm ready to go. Sooo psyched! I can't believe it's here.


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 11, 2007)

My son is so excited about tomorrow that he is already asleep as he wants to have the most energy possible for skiing tomorrow. We will be skiing at Sugarloaf/Sunday River over Thanksgiving if the conditions hold out and we have been watching the snowmaking progress at both mountains.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 11, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Sounds like we're having a party!!! MamaSpice(love the name!) and Greg, thanks for setting things up with tix!



Thanks to Greg for the call and andyzee for being the 9 am point person.  Tomorrow is going to be a blast.  Checkig over gear and strappin on the boots for a bit after dinner.

:beer:


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 11, 2007)

Greg said:


> The car is packed and I'm ready to go. Sooo psyched! I can't believe it's here.



I'm all set, too . . .

See you guys at 9:00 at the clock tower right where you enter the joint.


----------



## Zand (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm all packed... gonna stay up for Colts-Chargers so I can see LT cry at the end, then going to bed and heading out at 7 AM. PSYCHED


----------



## andyzee (Nov 11, 2007)

Tommorrow Meetup is on the side walk side of the perfect turns building!!!! Be there by 9

==== ====
For anyone needing tix, add your name to this list, cut off time to be there with money in hand is 9:00 am. 


mattchuck2 - 8:45, 1 Ticket
Andyzee - Time will depend on others, 2 tickets.
Grassi - when bvibert decides to get there - 1 ticket
skibum9995 - 8:45, 1 ticket
powhunter 8:45 2 tix
Awf170- 8:45, 1 ticket.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 11, 2007)

I'll be meeting 180 and then I'll give Greg a call on the cell. Probably be on snow at about 9:30.

We're going skiing tomorrow...WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 11, 2007)

Gear checked, car packed.  So psyched....


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 11, 2007)

Can I add one more person my total?

So, mattchuck2, 8:45 - 2 tickets?


----------



## andyzee (Nov 11, 2007)

mattchuck2 said:


> Can I add one more person my total?
> 
> So, mattchuck2, 8:45 - 2 tickets?


 
The more the merrier! 


Tommorrow Meetup is on the side walk side of the perfect turns building!!!! Be there by 9

==== ====
For anyone needing tix, add your name to this list, cut off time to be there with money in hand is 9:00 am. 


mattchuck2 - 8:45, 2 Ticket
Andyzee - Time will depend on others, 2 tickets.
Grassi - when bvibert decides to get there - 1 ticket
skibum9995 - 8:45, 1 ticket
powhunter 8:45 2 tix
Awf170- 8:45, 1 ticket


----------



## Zand (Nov 11, 2007)

With all these people meeting at 9, we're still meeting at 10:30 at the Summit Local as well, correct?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 11, 2007)

Zand said:


> With all these people meeting at 9, we're still meeting at 10:30 at the Summit Local as well, correct?



Yes


----------



## andyzee (Nov 11, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Yes


 
Who put you in charge? :smash:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 12, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Who put you in charge? :smash:



What I says goes, got it? 8)


----------



## andyzee (Nov 12, 2007)

bvibert said:


> What I says goes, got it? 8)


I'll see you in a lil bit, will discuss it. :angry:


----------

